# This is what happens



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

When you Threaten or Challenge a Marine!!!!

0305 2710 0003 0130 2830

0305 2710 0003 0130 2847

That is all

Ron


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ooh Rah!!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Sailors and Marines do not get a long but I always knew as a sailor *never challenge a marine*. I do not know who you targeted, but I pity them.

Scottie


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> When you Threaten or Challenge a Marine!!!!


Or an Eagles fan.

Go get 'em Ron!:gn

:ms NCRM


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This does not look good...


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> When you Threaten or Challenge a Marine!!!!
> 
> 0305 2710 0003 0130 2830
> 
> ...


Care to be a little more specific on who threatened you ?? LOL

Shawn


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

You crazy fool!! Are you sending out more napalmbombs? All I have to say is watch out for this


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

is it time already!?!? go get 'em.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like someone has been re-instated to active bombing duty !


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

just when it all had died down.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like someone has been re-instated to active bombing duty !


Yeah but our little Marine better becareful & not get carried away or bad bad bad things are gonna happen :hn

Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Yeah but our little Marine better becareful & not get carried away or bad bad bad things are gonna happen :hn
> 
> Shawn


All I gotta say is this is gonna be gooooooooood!! o

ATL

P.S. I believe one box was 2 lbs. and the other one 5 lbs....as you were.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> When you Threaten or Challenge a Marine!!!!
> 
> 0305 2710 0003 0130 2830
> 
> ...


Ron! What about the Geneva Convention? HELP!:mn

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> All I gotta say is this is gonna be gooooooooood!! o
> 
> ATL
> 
> P.S. I believe one box was 2 lbs. and the other one 5 lbs....as you were.


That's it ????? Pffff............. light weight


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Ron! *What about the Geneva Convention?* HELP!:mn
> 
> ATL


If they ever send me to Geneva, I'll abide by the rules, Between now and then, we will win by any means at our disposal!!!

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice job guys, someones in for a hurtin


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Nice job guys, someones in for a hurtin


This was a solo run....Just had to give fair warning to the rest of the household. Don't want any collateral damage here. ONLY my chosen targets this time!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmmmmmm,


Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2710 0003 0130 2847
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 8:01 am on July 24, 2006 in EDGEWOOD, MD 21040. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2710 0003 0130 2830
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:37 am on July 24, 2006 in AURORA, CO 80017. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


... I am not going home today.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Being a Marine, I'm impressed he spelled the names right!!!!!!!

Standing by for BDA!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry Guys, I like you both, But I had to do it. Tell the neighbor sorry for me. 

Bk, I can spell anything as long as I can copy and paste :r !!!!!

ROn


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry Guys, I like you both, But I had to do it. Tell the neighbor sorry for me.
> 
> Bk, I can spell anything as long as I can copy and paste :r !!!!!
> 
> ROn


:r :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

1 More hour of work then off to inspect my house to see if it is still standing.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> 1 More hour of work then off to inspect my house to see if it is still standing.


Don't worry too much, You'll find a crater where it used to stand :r !!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't worry too much, You'll find a crater where it used to stand :r !!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That's what I am worried about :r

You are so in for it bro


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Thankfully the marines don't make time delayed bombs. Otherwise I would be worried for more than just my house.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cool, ShawnP got ownded!!!!! w00t and sh*t.

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning."


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Thankfully the marines don't make time delayed bombs. Otherwise I would be worried for more than just my house.


Ummmm, can you say EOD Trained!!!!!! Yes, we do!!!!!! :r

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> Being a Marine, I'm impressed he spelled the names right!!!!!!!
> 
> Standing by for BDA!!!!!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ummmm, can you say EOD Trained!!!!!! Yes, we do!!!!!! :r
> 
> Ron


:tg


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well well well Ron1YY kicked my ARSE so bad it isn't even funny.


I will post up pics tomorrow when I get my camera back.



Ron you are so in for it bro......


Thank you so very much, I have never had my arse handed to me like this.



Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Well well well Ron1YY kicked my ARSE so bad it isn't even funny.
> 
> I will post up pics tomorrow when I get my camera back.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Get some! WTG!

Semper Fi!


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

The humanity!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Well well well Ron1YY kicked my ARSE so bad it isn't even funny.
> 
> I will post up pics tomorrow when I get my camera back.
> 
> ...


Uh oh,

I hear that 5 pound box made a serious dent on your front porch.....

ATL


----------

